# how many puffers can i put in a 2.5 gallon??



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

how many puffers can I put in a 2.5 gallon, and what other inhabitants??


----------



## Lucky_13 (Apr 18, 2006)

probably 1 dwarf puffer, and nothing else. puffers are cranky.


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 25, 2006)

Typically, you should look to provied between 3-5g per puffer, as, despite their diminutive size, they are rather terretorial; however, if kept alone, a 2.5g could work relatively well (if a little on the small side.)

I highly advise that you do a little research- they're not the most difficult fish, but you have some learning to do.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

http://dwarfpuffers.com/

That's a good place to start.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Long term, I'd say you could put zero puffers in a 2.5g.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

i dunno how many puffers can you put in a 2.5 gallon?

i better get a punchline


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

I recently moved my DP from a 2.5 to a 5 gallon and I'd say he seems more content. But I certainly wouldn't put any more than one in a 2.5, and you might want to consider a bigger tank.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

If i were in your position, i'd go for 1 puffer, an oto, and about 6 cherry shrimp, if the puffer allows.
the shrimp have very little bioload, as with the oto.
that leaves most of the waste room for the messy puffer, and adds extra interest to your tank.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Just don't count on the cherries breeding - or rather, count on any offspring getting munched before you ever even see them. And try for the biggest frickin' cherries you can buy, 'cause the DP's probably gonna hassle 'em!


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually don't waste the money on the cherries. It may take a few days/weeks but the puffer will hunt/kill them. If anything get a few ghost shrimp just to see what happens. My puffer usually lets them live for a day or so then starts harassing them, once that process starts their minutes are numbered. 
I'd also be concerned about having an oto in such a small tank with a puffer too. There isn't much room in there to "hide" no matter how thick its planted and from what I've observed puffers are pretty relentless. If one takes an interest in the oto that interest tends to turn into something more sinister very quickly. 
I've only had my puffer in a 2.5g for a few months and its maybe medium planted density wise. He gets live snails and bloodworms depending on what I feel like feeding every couple of days with an occasional few ghost shrimp for something different. Do check out www.dwarfpuffers.com though, its a great resource and will explain most things.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

DP's are very different from specimen to specimen, mine is fine with inverts and all other fish.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

IMO a 2.5g is too small for a puffer. I'd go with shrimp only for that small of a tank. I know the general rule is 3g per puffer, but I'd personally start at 5g for 1. They are cranky and messy and while small, really deserve a bigger tank than that.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Dufus: I also forgot to mention that mine is a male and they tend to be a little more aggressive. I wish I could keep a few shrimp with him. 

justonemore21: The tank is really tiny. I make sure to clean spent snail shells and leftovers every other day so there isn't any ammonia buildup. I'll probably end up with something a little bigger for him once I convince the wife that he needs more room.  For now mine seems quite content with the 2.5g and he's constantly hunting/exploring and not pacing. I'm making sure to keep an eye on this behavior.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

IDK, mine's female and she killed a male.
the females are a bit bigger too, i've heard of people keeping CRS with them, although that sounds like fluching benji's down the toilette to me.


----------

